# Daybrook Laundry, Nottingham. 06-08



## Kaputnik (Jun 20, 2008)

The Revolution, Crashmatt and i, paid an early evening visit to the soon to be cleared Daybrook Laundry site,
the Daybrook laundry company was founded by Samuel Robinson as far back as 1875, on the site, taking advantage of a natural spring on the west side of Mansfield rd in Daybrook, Nottm.
His brother John Robinson founded the brewery, Home Ales, also based at the site of a spring, just across the same road.
the unlimited water supply was a crucial part of the laundry, and helped the business become established.
by 1910 the firm had around 4000 customers, and 17 horse drawn vehicles were involved in the collection/delivery service, 600 staff washed, dried ironed and folded some 100,000 items every week!
laundry was pegged out in 'drying fields' at the rear of the site, over the course of the 20th century, mechanisation crept in, with drying, pressing and folding machines used,but as more people bought washing machines from the 60's onwards, the laundry's work started to decline, in the latter years of it life, the laundry switched from domestic laundry to restaurant work, linen and towels for hotels, and other more commercial work.
eventually, competition from other firms, led to fewer and fewer contracts, and in 2002, the firm was sold to the Sunlight services group, and work at Mansfield rd ceased.
The main building is regarded by some as a fine example of 1930's art deco design,but a bid to protect it with listed status was turned down
Nottingham civic society have said that the building has great historical importance to the area, and should be saved, plans to build up to 100 homes on the site were recently turned down,by Gedling borough council, and it seems the site's future is uncertain, although it is obvious that demolition is underway, and had progressed even in the few days between me having an initial scout around, and our explore later that week.......































it's likely that even in the short time since our visit, more of the building will have been consigned to history, memory and photographs.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 20, 2008)

Me and Sal have driven past this a couple of times recently, always been demo guys onsite. Worth looking at if you were passing though.

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Jun 20, 2008)

Good pics Kaputnik, really like the front brick and glass part of the building. and in a wierd kind of way, I like the right hand side part of the main building with the front taken off. Yep, we've been passed it a few times now, and still not stopped off for a look. Seeing these pics now i want to go and have a look inside.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 20, 2008)

Not exactly a beautiful building by any standards, really, even the oldest 30's parts look to have been altered about over the years, but we thought it worth getting a few pics of it while it still stands, always seems odd, and a bit sad to me, being in buildings that were people's workplaces, seeing canteens and lockers that were a big part of everyday life for year after year to someone, like you're invading somewhere private that you shouldn't see, like cards and pictures that people had put up near their work area, tea mugs etc.


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2008)

Great explore!! An iconic building (in my view) The main art decco building is a landmark in the area just like the home ales tower opposite. It is such a shame it has to come down surely it could have been converted to a business centre or something. I'm surprised they have taken down the reception building so soon where is security going to live now?


----------



## crashmatt (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks to Kaputnik for spotting this place and suggesting we take a look. It's a nice relaxed place to take a wander about - if somewhat exposed.

Composite shot of the front




The_Revolution poking his head through that iconic sign




The_Revolution indulging in hot rooftop action




Keyboard




Plant Room




Conveyors 




Rooftop signage




Trolleys




Stickers




Large amounts of asbestos sheeting




Chemicals




Heavy Metal


----------



## johno23 (Jun 21, 2008)

always seems odd, and a bit sad to me, being in buildings that were people's workplaces, seeing canteens and lockers that were a big part of everyday life for year after year to someone, like you're invading somewhere private that you shouldn't see, like cards and pictures that people had put up near their work area, tea mugs etc.[/QUOTE]

Excellent summing up thereKnow exactly what you mean
Looks like an interesting sort of place and still lots to see despite its partial demolition,great pics,especially like the one of the shop front looking out onto the street with no one around.

Any idea what a laundry would need thousands of keys for?


----------



## thompski (Jun 21, 2008)

I think i'll agree with Kaputnik that it isn't a very attractive building, seen far nicer examples of architecture of that period. 

I'm not sure why the civic society wants to save it, then again civic society's have always been a bit odd.

Nicely photographed by you both as always


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 21, 2008)

Great photo`s...Very well shot.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 21, 2008)

Excellent pics both of you, it does look very interesting. I really will have to get a move on and see this before it disappears. 

Nice work guys,

 Sal


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 22, 2008)

A few more shots from this visit.





Hot roof top action.The sign; without someone sticking his head through it....





Inside one of the buildings attached to the original art-deco building.





Buttons. (I was taking this in Kaputnik's picture #3)





Frosted glass in the original building.





Fire escape.





Crashmatt taking a picture of me taking a picture of him.


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks a great place 

love the frosted glass pic and the one 2 up from it


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jul 23, 2008)

Some good pics, especially like the one's of the sign 

I really should get my arse into gear, it's only 5 mins walk from my house


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 23, 2008)

I was wondering why they needed so many keys, did they used to lock all the consignments of laundry into the baskets or something?


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooh, I must have missed this thread backalong. Cracking photos chaps...very photogenic place. Love the buttons.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jul 24, 2008)

Ta for the comments, not sure why they needed so many keys either! spares, and spares of spares just to be on the safe side!


----------



## tarboat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow! Nice pics and love the keys and buttons.


----------

